# InstantCake Help! Stuck at "powering up"



## BayArea510 (May 9, 2007)

I bought InstantCake and followed the directions EXACTLY. I have no freaking idea what Im doing wrong. I made sure that the jumper settings are correct, and that cd-rom is primary slave, hdd is secondary master.

I tried disabling the SATA on the motherboard. I tried using PTVlba48. I just dont know where to go from here. This is frusterating the hell out of me. I thought this would be like a 1 hour project, but I've just devoted so much time into making this work. I have finals coming up next week, and this is just driving me LITERALLY CRAZY!!! I can't focus on anything else. I just want this to work and I just wish someone can just tell me the solution.

Please, someone help me. Im desperate!


BTW, if needed, I have a TiVo Series2 DT, Seagate DB35 320GB, AMD64 3400+ cpu, ASUS K8V SE DELUXE motherboard


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Not sure how to help you without knowing the exact steps you're using with InstantCake.

Did this Tivo work before the upgrade? Do you still have it's original hard drive? Does that drive still work? Perhaps you're having some other problem, like a power supply or motherboard issue?


----------



## BayArea510 (May 9, 2007)

Yes, my original hard drive still work, no problems. 

Steps I took:
1. set my cd-rom to primary slave (labeled with blue on the motherboard)
2. set my HDD to secondary master. I know I did these two steps correctly b/c I checked the BIOS and it said exactly the same.
3. Went to my BIOS to set boot priority to CD-Rom
4. Rebooted and InstantCake loads up
5. It asks me if its 1 or 2 drives. I click 1.
6. It starts "baking" although I did notice it get stuck at around 70%. It would just stay there for about 15 seconds, then pop up to 80%. (Not sure if that's normal or not. If it's not, maybe I should burn it over again at a slower speed. I used 32X to burn)
7. After about 9 minutes, it tells me that it was successful and to powerdown.
8. It told me something about doing a "clean and delete everything" in the system reset menu once the software is installed. Not sure what that means, but I thought the software was already installed. Maybe this has something to do with it?
9. I type reboot to reboot the system, and power down manually before it fully reboots.

Anyone know what i did wrong?


----------



## BayArea510 (May 9, 2007)

help anyone?


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

After step 7 (after you power down), you did remove the drive from the PC and install the drive back in the TiVo, no?

The remaining steps are performed with the drive *in the TiVo* not in the PC.


----------



## BayArea510 (May 9, 2007)

bdowell said:


> After step 7 (after you power down), you did remove the drive from the PC and install the drive back in the TiVo, no?
> 
> The remaining steps are performed with the drive *in the TiVo* not in the PC.


yeah, after I powered down, I installed it back into my Tivo and when i plugged it in, it just stayed at the powering up screen.

I tried it on a different computer and the same thing happened. Not sure if it matters, but both PCs were AMD64 chips.

My guess is that it might be the the CD? Im going to try to reburn it at a slow speed and see if that does anything.

What do you think the problem might be? Anything I should try or check?


----------



## BayArea510 (May 9, 2007)

can anyone help please??


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

More info please, model of TiVo? Version of IC? Model and size of hard drive?



BayArea510 said:


> yeah, after I powered down, I installed it back into my Tivo and when i plugged it in, it just stayed at the powering up screen


 I think stuck at power up is what you woud get if the hard drive is not connected in the TiVo. Re-check the drives jumper and cables some drives require a different jumper for Master single drive or Master dual drive.


----------



## BayArea510 (May 9, 2007)

I have a series2 DT. 
I dont know what IC is. 
The HDD is a Seagate DB35 320GB 

I have the jumper set to master on the HDD. That's where it's supposed to be at right? Should I try other jumpers to see if that'll work?


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

IC = Instant Cake.

Yes, the jumper should be set "Master or single drive" Some have reported that "Cable Select" works in the Series2 Dual Tuner you might try that setting and report back.

Is your hard drive the Seagate model ST3320820ACE?


----------



## BayArea510 (May 9, 2007)

My seagate model is ST3320820ACE, yes.

Im positive I have my jumpers set to master, but what the hell, i'll try other settings to see if they'll work. I mean, what other choices do I have?

Also, I have the newest version of IC


----------



## BayArea510 (May 9, 2007)

Well I tried Cable select and it still doesnt work. I did notice that my orginal HDD is on cable select, not on master. Do I put cable select when installing InstantCake?


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

You need to follow the Instant Cake instructions as to where the drive(s) are connected otherwise the scripts won't work. I do not have IC so I can't be of much help there is there an option you "Bake" the drive for IC to put the IC TiVo image on hte CD on the drive?

Because your original TiVo drive is good you could use the PTVlba48 CD and upgrade from it following the Interactive TiVo Upgrade Instructions this way you keep settings and recordings.


----------



## BayArea510 (May 9, 2007)

I was looking that the interactive instructions and it says

"Remove the power cable and gray IDE ribbon cable from the hard drive. Also, remove the ribbon cable from the motherboard. *You may not re-use this cable, but you should keep it either way.* "

why cant you reuse it? I used the same IDE cable when putting my new HDD into the TiVo. Does this mean that if I use a new IDE cable that it'll work?


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

Can you post the options that you selected?


----------



## tivoupgrade (Sep 27, 2000)

BayArea510 said:


> Yes, my original hard drive still work, no problems.
> 
> Steps I took:
> 1. set my cd-rom to primary slave (labeled with blue on the motherboard)
> ...


It sounds like you are doing things correctly.

The first thing I'd recommend you try is re-burning at a slower speed and/or try a different media type. If that doesn't work, if you have access to another burner, that is worth a shot, as well.

Most of the time, that will solve the problem. In some cases, it turns out to be a PC-related compatibility issue, so if you have another PC, that might also be worth a try.

My guess is that reburning at a slower speed will do the trick; several people who've had this problem (and posted at dvrpg) have gotten it fixed by re-burning on different media or at a slower speed.


----------



## BayArea510 (May 9, 2007)

alright, i'll try that. hope it works b/c im getting so fed up with this.


----------



## BayArea510 (May 9, 2007)

well I tried burning IC at 4x and it still didnt change anything. i used nero version 7 and i dont think theres anything wrong with my dvd burner.

should i try burning on a dvd?

also, maybe i should try to install it using the interactive tivo guide? im not very tech savvy so i thought IC would make everything simple.

if not, i'll prob try to return the hard drive. i've wasted hours taking out, putting back in, etc and it's just plain ridiculous 

what do you guys think i should do?


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

IC should of worked, I'd give the WeaKnees interactive a chance, plus this way you get to keep the recordings and settings. I am a little confused about where in the guide the do not re-use the cable statement is however. I know with the new high speed EIDE drives they use a low noise fine wire IDE cable.


----------



## BayArea510 (May 9, 2007)

ok, i might try the interactive guide. if it's too confusing for me, then i'll just return it and maybe buy one that is pre-installed

as for the IDE cable, should i use the same one?


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

If you have a new cable that came with the hard drive use that cable with the drive in the PC.

If The EIDE cable in the TiVo is not damaged go ahead and use it with the drive when in the TiVo. 

It probably does not mater which cable you use in the TiVo it is just that the longer dual connector cable would restrict a little more air flow in the TiVo.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

BayArea510 said:


> as for the IDE cable, should i use the same one?


 Ok I found it in the WeaKnees guide


http://tivo.upgrade-instructions.com/step4.php said:


> Remove the power cable and gray IDE ribbon cable from the hard drive. Also, remove the ribbon cable from the motherboard. You may not re-use this cable, but you should keep it either way.


 Looks like You get the same universal instructions with the replacing with 2 drives option is selected in this case you woud need an IDE cable with 2 connectors. I don't know why the strong wording about not using the original TiVo cable however.

FYI:
The new EIDE cables have more wires (same number of connections) the why the wires are laid out allows for less noise at the higher speeds so the new cable (with more wires) would be preferred if it is not too long and there is room for it.


----------



## BayArea510 (May 9, 2007)

I quit...lol

I tried to use the interactive instructions, but couldnt even get passed the part after you boot into Linux. I've already shipped my HDD back and planning on buying a pre installed HDD from DVRupgrade since I have $20 credit I got back from buying InstantCake

Thanks for the help guys


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

Good luck, that ought to work, geeze a week and counting without TiVo, UNTHINKABLE. 

Let us know how the new drive works and how you did with the finals?


----------



## BayArea510 (May 9, 2007)

yeah, well since I have a working HDD, I just put that in for the time being, until I get my new HDD. They sure do rip you off. Im getting a 250GB hdd for about $150 which is $50 more than what I spent on a 320GB HDD. 

also, I think I did okay with my finals. It was just the first day where I was trying the entire day to get it working and after that, I just worked on the TiVo when I wasnt studying. Thanks for asking BTW and I'll let you guys know how the new HDD works when I get it.


----------

